# long time coming



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

ive been thinking about this for a couple of months now and i have officially decided i'm getting a hobie outback.......


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats. You won't regret it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Best decision u will ever make!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet. Just installed my bottom machine and anchor trolley. I'm going for a test run tonight.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lame kyleeee


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

real men paddle.


----------

